# Remember me?? Benny Blanco from the Bronx!!!



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL...The title comes from a part of the movie we named him after...anyways I been without uploading pics to the computer forever except for with my crappy camfone...because I didn't have the usb for my new cam...and today i'm sittin on the bed and I look at my computer and realize...wait a minute...my printer has a built in card reader I NEVER noticed...stupid I know lmao...but anyways...heres some updated pics...side note...this is not his leash lol...someone already commented on that in chat haha...he don't have an official leash yet...he's won't get a leash till shot cycle is done...anyways...

He obviously does not wanna be carried like a baby...lol



















Tug Time haha...




























Now he looks at us like..."Sorry I was being bad!" lol...










And of course I had to throw one of my Princess in there...










And this guy says...whens it my turn to go inside...don't worry your photo session is tomorrow!!!










Thanks everyone for looking...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes a little killer for realer!!!! They are looking great man


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

All your pups look good!!! Benny is a fiesty little turd isn't he HAHA!!! I love em


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Those are great, pups to cute!!!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL awesome pics! The puppy is funny, reminds me of Rascal.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics OMG he's a little   Dosia used to tug his leash like that lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great pics love the blue leash lol step up from red LMAO


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

omg what a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!! And what in the poop is an "official leash" ?????? Lolllll Rudi has a pink nylon one... hate it.. but too bad for her cuz I'm too lazy to buy another leather one. and the braided one i have is red white and blue so she looks goofy with her sweetness collar... ah well, what a tough life, trying to color code your collar and leashes. gawsh.

all your doggies are so SNUGGLY LOOKING!!!! Love it


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Good lookin' pup!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Great pics
I'm in love with the puppy 
He reminds me of my cousins dog Taz. Half jeep. He was the greatest dog !!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I actually just taught him a new trick...he can get me any DVD I ask him to...he knows how to read...check it out...










LOL...


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> I actually just taught him a new trick...he can get me any DVD I ask him to...he knows how to read...check it out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol check this out...the dogs a genius:rofl:


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

haha, great pics! You've got a good looking crew there!


----------

